# trade help !!



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i want a 4x4 for ice fishing verses trailriding 
i have a yamaha 350 warrior 2003 and can trade even up a 2003 arctic cat 250 cc4x4
is that a good trade for me ! ??
thank you


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jacktownhooker said:


> i want a 4x4 for ice fishing verses trailriding
> i have a yamaha 350 warrior 2003 and can trade even up a 2003 arctic cat 250 cc4x4
> is that a good trade for me ! ??
> thank you


Here's the differences in NADA prices. However, in terms of power you'll notice a difference. There are times when that 4x4 will come in handy. Good luck with your choice.

Yamaha
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...&m=0298&d=1200014434&y=2003&ml=Y&gc=MC&gtc=MC

Artic Cat
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...&m=0019&d=1200015960&y=2003&ml=A&gc=MC&gtc=MC


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Is it Artic cat or Polaris that has conduit (basically) for frame tubing? I heard one manufacturer has very thin walled frames.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

artic cat..........american made !


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> Here's the differences in NADA prices. However, in terms of power you'll notice a difference. There are times when that 4x4 will come in handy. Good luck with your choice.
> 
> Yamaha
> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...&m=0298&d=1200014434&y=2003&ml=Y&gc=MC&gtc=MC
> ...


 thank you


----------

